# Redwood logging 1947



## RandyMac (Dec 20, 2008)

Nicely done video, I liked it a lot.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcEto_Q8MlY&feature=related


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 20, 2008)

nice. a good old school flick. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Dec 20, 2008)

RandyMac said:


> Nicely done video, I liked it a lot.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcEto_Q8MlY&feature=related



Was that the Eel River and Scotia? Kinda looked like logging around Avenue of the Giants.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 20, 2008)

I watched it a few times, I believe that some of the mill scenes were in Scotia. The railroad was Pacific Lumber's, somewhere up the Van Duzen, I have a pic of a PL spar tree that looks just like the one in the film.
I was born in Scotia, back in the wooden sidewalk days, third generation.





Me, my Bro, cat, dog and Sis.
No, I don't know which one I am in the photo, my Bro and I are twins.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 20, 2008)

Great video. The mill looked like PL in Scotia. The logging might have been out in the Yager Creek country...Carlotta maybe. Those were great days. We sure never figured logging would turn out like it has.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 20, 2008)

Yager, the second hottest place on earth.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 20, 2008)

RandyMac said:


> Yager, the second hottest place on earth.



I had to edit my post a little but you're right...I got my first sunburn out there. My dad was born in Carlotta and the house he was raised in is still there. My granddad was one of the first Catskinners at PL...it was the only job he ever had...worked there over fifty years. They made him retire when he was seventy...boy was he pissed!


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 20, 2008)

Jeeze, you don't suppose I had to dodge him do you? 

After the '64 flood, we went to school in Hydesville and Cuddyback, being on top of the hill had it's advantages. Bob, did you know the Thompsons on Starvation Flat?


----------



## Saw Bones (Dec 20, 2008)

*1947*

Thanks for Sharing the video and the photo. Some of us (my friends and I) that are not professional loggers have often wondered how in the world did those guys get it done back in the day.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 20, 2008)

nice but a sin to cut them don't get me wrong i cut the biges trees on L I tom trees


----------



## Gologit (Dec 20, 2008)

tomtrees58 said:


> nice but a sin to cut them don't get me wrong i cut the biges trees on L I tom trees



Well, thanks to people like you who consider it a sin to cut redwoods we don't cut them much anymore. People far away from our north coast whose lives weren't really affected one way or another by redwood made decisions based on emotion and we've been dealing with the results ever since.

I was born and raised in the redwoods and I was lucky enough to start logging when we were still cutting trees like the ones in RandyMac's video.

If you, and all the people who think like you, were to come out here you'd see that there are literally thousands of acres of virgin redwood forest left untouched. They'll probably never be touched, either, because they're in state and federal parks where logging isn't allowed.

Those trees will mature, and die, and fall over, and lay there...forever. All that wood will go to waste. It won't provide building materials, it won't generate wages, it won't do anybody one bit of good. There's your sin, Tom.

When the government, responding to well meaning but terribly misinformed people such as yourself, locked up so much of the available redwood it forever altered the lives of those whose living depended on timber. It didn't alter them for the better either.

I don't want to see all the redwoods cut but wasting a resource, no matter what it is, is just wrong. We have the knowledge and technology available to manage our old growth and to harvest it in an environmentally sound manner. Not doing it is the sin.


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 20, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Well, thanks to people like you who consider it a sin to cut redwoods we don't cut them much anymore. People far away from our north coast whose lives weren't really affected one way or another by redwood made decisions based on emotion and we've been dealing with the results ever since.
> 
> I was born and raised in the redwoods and I was lucky enough to start logging when we were still cutting trees like the ones in RandyMac's video.
> 
> ...



great post, Bob. You deserve some rep for that.


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 20, 2008)

I have this vid on CD along with four others similar to it. One was from the days of silent movies. I bought it on ebay brand new for 10 bucks. I think I used "forestry" as the search term. 

Thanks Randy for pointing it out on Youtube.


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 20, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Well, thanks to people like you who consider it a sin to cut redwoods we don't cut them much anymore. People far away from our north coast whose lives weren't really affected one way or another by redwood made decisions based on emotion and we've been dealing with the results ever since.
> 
> I was born and raised in the redwoods and I was lucky enough to start logging when we were still cutting trees like the ones in RandyMac's video.
> 
> ...



Well put! Too bad I can't give you sinner's rep. Next time.


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 20, 2008)

RandyMac said:


> Nicely done video, I liked it a lot.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcEto_Q8MlY&feature=related


:agree2: thanx fer sharing


----------



## treemandan (Dec 20, 2008)

I didn't even know they had trees back then. Did ya'll see the guy with the chains wrapped around his legs for a harness? YEEEOUCH! 
Yes, Thanks for posting. Completely amazing.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Dec 20, 2008)

RandyMac said:


> I watched it a few times, I believe that some of the mill scenes were in Scotia. The railroad was Pacific Lumber's, somewhere up the Van Duzen, I have a pic of a PL spar tree that looks just like the one in the film.



Did a job last winter off the Van Duzen, had to float the river at first, then got flown in. Went in at the right off 36 at the dairy that has the rock pit on the ranch. We then flew out of the PL mill yard Hydesville Div.

A friend of mine, Chester Niewinski lives in Scotia. I stayed at the bull bucks house outta Carlotta, by the fire station. His name is John Church.


----------



## maplemeister (Dec 21, 2008)

Great video, I appreciate you posting this one. Being a lifelong Northeastern
lad I have always wondered how they got some of this really big timber out of the woods and to the mill. I have a much clearer picture now. Must have been one hell of a dangerous occupation back in the day as it still is now of course even with all the safety gear. I probably will never see a genuine real live redwood on the stump but this was the next best thing.


Regards,

Maplemeister:


----------



## Bushler (Dec 21, 2008)

Gologit. That was the best post I've read since joining this site. How do I do the rep thing? Whatever I got in reps is yours.

That same mentality is what has crippled the west coast troll fishery as well.

Dang, that really was well written.

Randy, cool post.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 21, 2008)

Bushler said:


> Gologit. That was the best post I've read since joining this site. How do I do the rep thing? Whatever I got in reps is yours.
> 
> That same mentality is what has crippled the west coast troll fishery as well.
> 
> ...



Thanks but I have more rep than I really deserve already. What I said isn't special or unique. Anybody that's watched what happened to logging on the north coast, and logging in general, could have said the same thing. I just got there first. After so many years of watching these things happen I guess I'm just kind of spring-loaded in that direction. 

And I'm not upset with TomTrees...he's just saying what a lot of people feel. It's too bad they're so misinformed.


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 21, 2008)

Bushler said:


> Gologit. That was the best post I've read since joining this site. How do I do the rep thing? Whatever I got in reps is yours.
> 
> That same mentality is what has crippled the west coast troll fishery as well.
> 
> ...



Troll fishery? Don't we have enough trolls already?


----------



## custom8726 (Dec 21, 2008)

cool Vid!!!


----------



## Backwoods (Dec 21, 2008)

Every year that I took forestry back in the early 80’s, that was a must see film. 
Still as good today as it was back then. Just lets us take pause as to our founders in the industry, how they got started, and the task that they over came. 
If you take the politics out of it and make a film of the industry of this era it is quite amazing as well.


----------



## BuddhaKat (Dec 22, 2008)

Those guys were loggers. I can't imagine working that hard.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 22, 2008)

BuddhaKat said:


> Those guys were loggers. I can't imagine working that hard.



Those guys were tough... but to them that was just a normal everyday thing. Everybody worked like that. Notice that you don't see any fat guys in those pictures? A logger could burn off 6 to 8 thousand calories a day.

Maybe someday our grandkids will look back at us the same way. I don't think I work too hard but 100 years from now, if technology keeps progressing, somebody might think I did.


----------



## WVwoodsman (Dec 22, 2008)

Truely amazing! Thanks for sharing too.


----------



## 056 kid (Dec 22, 2008)

Dutchmens with axes!!! Baseball bat sized chokers!!! 


I wish i could have been a part of that!


----------



## smokechase II (Dec 22, 2008)

*Comforting*

*"When the government, responding to well meaning but terribly misinformed people such as yourself, locked up so much of the available redwood it forever altered the lives of those whose living depended on timber. It didn't alter them for the better either."*

This should relax you.

Obama has no natural resources background whatsoever.

=========

In the agency I was formerly with, there is serious concern about what could be the new direction.

Leaders change.

OK.

But starting with Clinton the FS Chief has officially become an appointee.

Officially. Politically more than astute.

============

Oregon voted for Obama, I would guess 60%+. In an office like the FS I would suspect that percentage is a tad bit higher. (Being professional, don't want to under or overstate this)


With that said, all those folks who voted for BHO are fairly concerned about just how Sierra Clubish this could turn out.


----------



## smokechase II (Dec 22, 2008)

*Back to the movie*

Really neat.

I'd never seen a humboldt chopped out.

Impressive.

Sighting sticks used. I'd read about but never thought about the way that guy moved them up and down. Looked pro.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 8, 2010)

Man, that was a good vid. Shows how the world has changed for the worse. If technology gets so great that no one had to do manual labor, won't the whole worlds population swell up with fat from laziness? We are the last of hard workers. Although we might not work like these guys, we work hard, some of us anyways. How hard will our grandchildrens children work? 

Those guys we're some thick skinned fellows. If we had to work that hard, we would. It's the only way we could support our families. You do what you have to do to make it.

EDIT: Lol, did'nt realize how old this thread was. Just been researching Randy's stories.


----------



## flushcut (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for sharing that vid
I wish I could drop a biggin like those. Can you imagine how much it would suck to have to chop out a humbolt :jawdrop:


----------

